# Driving in Abu Dhabi



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I'm moving to AD in June to join my husband. He has a private car and I was wondering if I can be added to his insurance whilst holding a UK licence or if I'll have to wait until my visa is processed??


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Thats a tricky one, I do believe you can but cannot tell you what the cost is or which insurance companies will let you do this, best if your husband asks the insurance company, you can hire a car on your UK licence if you do not have a residence visa but once you have a visa you cannot use your UK licence. Can't you get your visa sorted before you arrive, I did for my family and my wife changed her licence over within a week of moving here.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

We are having to bring our dog which is over £1000 so the money is a bit tight for attesting our certificates etc. we are going to be on a visit visa for couple of months until we sort visa out that's why I wondered about his car.


----------

